# Sikhism Is NOT A RELIGION!



## gs_chana (Dec 10, 2007)

Satsriakal to all, 

Probably the name of this article startled you but hear me out. 

This is really in response to those who wish for a Khalistan, who believe Baptism is the only way to become a true Sikh, for those who want to categorise Sikhi as a religion, etc. 

Now, Countless times I hear the use of the term Sikhism; Sikh - ism - latter part, the 'ism' representing religion, faith, etc. 

Religion is described as: A *religion* is a set of common beliefs and practices generally held by a group of people, often codified as prayer, ritual, and religious law. Religion also encompasses ancestral or cultural traditions, writings, history, and mythology, as well as personal faith and mystic experience. The term "religion" refers to both the personal practices related to communal faith and to group rituals and communication stemming from shared conviction. (obtained from wikipedia, couldn’t do better) 

Anyway, now everybody knows the story of Guru Nanak and his contact with God when he once went to bathe but never returned for a number of days; well upon Guru Nanak returning, did he not say "THERE IS NO HINDU NOR MUSLIM". 

A lot of people tend to add to this sentence that Guru Nanak instead said: "THERE IS NO HINDU NOR MUSLIM, I WILL INTENT TO CREATE A THIRD, SIKHISM", or something somewhere along such lines. 

The second sentence is not that of Guru Nanak, as it conflicts with his philosophy. The first of these sentences is that of Guru Nanak, since this was the basis of his philosophy; A WORLD WITHOUT DISTINCTION. 

Distinction equals division, which equals hate, which further equates to the down fall of Humanity, lol. 

Well with that all in mind, Sikhism is a false term. My learned brothers and sisters here on this website I am sure you are well aware of the fact that we all refer to this faith as Sikhi, as it does not follow a means of religion. 

Religion has its set organised ways; specific rules, rituals, etc. How can Sikhi then come into the question. 

We do not have any institutionalised system of thinking, e.g. no pope, no dali lama, no shiekh, etc. So why do we have Sants, Gianis, Prabhandaks, etc. 

We do not have any Sikh laws; yet we have the Sikh Rehit Maryada. Such a maryada was formed for the Khalsa, and I am sure you guys are well aware that Khalsa and Sikhi are two distinct categories. Since the former is to do with Martial Matters incorporating spiritual matters through faith; be it Sikhi or other religion (since Khalsa had muslims and hindus fighting on its side). So if you think about it, Khalsa, its 5k's, its Amrit Initiation, its Maryada are all items of Uniform. Such matters are not essential to a Sikh; but for some it is, and so I respect that the Khalsa teaches worldly discipline which in turns spirtual discipline; but my point here is Khalsa and Sikhi are not one of the same WHICH IS THE CURRENT PERCEPTION, e.g. AMRIT SHAKO GURU WALE BANO! lol, seems the only way to become a Sikh is through Amrit Initiation. 

After all that is said, we Sikhs need to stop saying Sikhi as a religion. When someone asks what is your faith, simply reply "I follow Sikhi"..."Its a way of life". NO religion, NO separate talk, NO hostile talk, simply truth" 

This is just my point, because I have seen what our aims of establishing Sikhi as a religion are leading to and to be fair it will ultimately lead us to destruction of our true values and philosophy; that there is a free world, and Waheguru has blessed us with our Guru to enlighten a Dark ignorant mind in the phase of Kali Jug and bring it to Sat Jug; since once the mind has achieved this, we have reached "heaven" (we merge with God basically lol) 

Hope you found this little piece inspiring, any wrongdoings I ask for forgiveness. Any questions, do ask. ! 

Gurdip Singh Chana


----------



## S|kH (Dec 11, 2007)

gs_chana said:


> Satsriakal to all,
> 
> Probably the name of this article startled you but hear me out.
> 
> ...




You would be correct, but historically your wrong.

And what you say in your last paragraph are words that are a few hundred years too late. The effect is too prevalent, we can no longer deny it.

Sikhism WAS what you say it should be, but things changed due to historical situations, and it has BECOME what it is now (a religion). You must accept this, it is already set, it was already set, it will be set forever, Sikhi(sm) has become a religion with organized aspects.

In a historical context, Sikhism was a successful failure.


----------



## Randip Singh (Dec 11, 2007)

gs_chana said:


> Satsriakal to all,
> 
> Probably the name of this article startled you but hear me out.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mr Chana. I am posting from Bani below just to let you know how many times the word Sikh is mentioned and GurSikh.....it is mentioned more times. I do not usually post one liners from Bani as it distorts the meaning of the Tukh but I think it maybe justified in this instance:



> Page 3, Line 10
> ਮੰਨੈ ਤਰੈ ਤਾਰੇ ਗੁਰੁ ਸਿਖ ॥
> मंनै तरै तारे गुरु सिख ॥
> Mannai ṯarai ṯārė gur sikẖ.
> ...


 
Secondly - Does one need to be an Amritdhari to be a Sikh. I believe not. Reason why, because historically there have always been Sehajdhari (slow adopter) Sikhs. These people never took Pahul.

Thirdly - Taking Amrit is not about Khalsitan. The real problem about Amrit nowadays are Sant Mat groups like GNNSJ , Namdhari's, AKJ, Rareowalay, 3HO etc hijacking the Amrit ceremony and inserting their own phrases as they see fit to suit their own version of Sikhism rather than the consensus or Rehit Maryada.

Fourthly - Look at the origins of Sarbat Khalsa and you will have an idea of the origins of todays Sikh institutions.


----------

